# Grand Valley in N scale



## rmsng (Dec 1, 2014)

Has anybody done the Woodland Scenics Grand Valley layout in N scale?


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I did the Scenic Ridge one several years ago with the Atlas Snaptrack pack and enjoyed it. It looked great until I moved and it got trashed. I took a break from railing after that for a while. I would consider doing it again.


----------

